# Strapon fucking



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ecchi said:


> I'm only interested in typology for the sexual compatibility. That's how I know I'm an ESTP.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought that fellow members with a dominant Se function would have a problem with my lusty posts, since lust is strong in ESTPs.


You want to be fucked? That is the point, no?


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> You want to be fucked? That is the point, no?


Another forum I've been frequenting is offline for security maintenance. That forum was full of INFPs, so I wanted to go somewhere that had fellow ESTPS. I became obsessed with MBTI this year.

I didn't even know that this place had a sex board. I love that it does because I can openly talk about sexual things here.

But yeah, posting on any forum for me is about chatting up potential fuck buddies.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> I'm only interested in typology for the sexual compatibility. That's how I know I'm an ESTP.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought that fellow members with a dominant Se function would have a problem with my lusty posts, since lust is strong in ESTPs.


You think so? When i first came into here, i also mde a thread about compatibility. Now i kind of realise that thats the last thing typology could be accurate about. 

My theory was that your most comptible type would be your opposite in function's order since they would draw you to them if you are mature.

Now if its about sex i doubt its anything type related. Every type could react to sex completely differently according to each individual behavior.

Sex is not controlled by typology, maybe somewhat "romance" but not sex. 

My sexual preferences wouldnt be similar to only those who share the same function stack as me.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Very yes and yes, but then I'm a lesbian

I'd love to fuck a man with a strapon despite being a lesbian

Also...inferior Se and I love the sexual topic

I have to say, it's nice to know some men wouldn't mind being fucked


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ecchi said:


> Another forum I've been frequenting is offline for security maintenance. That forum was full of INFPs, so I wanted to go somewhere that had fellow ESTPS. I became obsessed with MBTI this year.
> 
> I didn't even know that this place had a sex board. I love that it does because I can openly talk about sexual things here.
> 
> But yeah, posting on any forum for me is about chatting up potential fuck buddies.


How old are you again? And no, my reference was not to actually, getting a fuck buddy.. It was pertaining to you want a chick to fuck you...no?


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> You think so? When i first came into here, i also mde a thread about compatibility. Now i kind of realise that thats the last thing typology could be accurate about.
> 
> My theory was that your most comptible type would be your opposite in function's order since they would draw you to them if you are mature.
> 
> ...


I care about romance, too. I think about romance+sex at all times, though. They're inseparable.



ENIGMA15 said:


> How old are you again? And no, my reference was not to actually, getting a fuck buddy.. It was pertaining to you want a chick to fuck you...no?


I'm 23. Yes, I want a chick to fuck me.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> I care about romance, too. I think about romance+sex at all times, though. They're inseparable.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 23. Yes, I want a chick to fuck me.


Well good luck to you. I doubt this place is going to make your dreams come true though


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Well good luck to you. I doubt this place is going to make your dreams come true though


I mean fuck me with a strapon. I'm talking about the subject of this thread.

I'm here to observe others, talk about sex, and (wishful thinking) find fuck buddies.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> I mean fuck me with a strapon. I'm talking about the subject of this thread.
> 
> I'm here to observe others, talk about sex, and (wishful thinking) find fuck buddies.


Yeah I meant the last part.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

It might interest you to get involved with your local kink scene. There are websites where you can connect with people closer to where you live rather than all over the world and I'm sure you could find a nice lady to dominate you to whatever degrees you desire. The people who go on are pretty serious about cleanliness and not having diseases and the such as well as not pushing boundaries that shouldn't be pushed for the individual


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

About that...Did I mention I'm not in a great place emotionally or mentally right now? And did I mention that part (but not a good portion) of the reason for that is because I became a part of the kink community a few years ago? One of THE biggest mistakes I have ever made, IN MY ENTIRE LIFE.

Now I haven't read this entire thread, but I'm telling you right now that if you decide to become a part of the kink community, you better be prepared for all of the fucked up dysfunctional Bullshit you will encounter.

There ARE some decent people there, and you can meet people you can connect with on a deep level you never thought possible. 

However, if you happen to be a female in particular, you could also get raped, stalked, assaulted, and even MURDERED on the extremely slim chance you happen to run across a serial killer who has infliatrated the community. Not to mention the drama, backbiting, high school social vibe, competitive nature (yes some people actually COMPETE with one another) superficiality, worship of power and wealth, etc...

Again not everyone is like that, but enough are I would seriously contemplate the long term effects of joining such a community. This is not something they usually reveal to the outside world, but the kink community is a fucked up mess, so you better have your head on straight if you plan on joining.

Kinky sex isn't worth getting stalked, assaulted or raped. Biggest mistake I ever made, one I have since corrected.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

@WhatIsYourConfirmationBias I have no intention of joining a kink community. I don't think that's necessary just to find a woman who would peg me.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Fuck yeah I'd like to. I like anal stimulation.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> About that...Did I mention I'm not in a great place emotionally or mentally right now? And did I mention that part (but not a good portion) of the reason for that is because I became a part of the kink community a few years ago? One of THE biggest mistakes I have ever made, IN MY ENTIRE LIFE.
> 
> Now I haven't read this entire thread, but I'm telling you right now that if you decide to become a part of the kink community, you better be prepared for all of the fucked up dysfunctional Bullshit you will encounter.
> 
> ...


Wait this actually happened to you? 

Holy shit are you sure you werent into the deep web or something. The murder part sounds farfetched


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:
> 
> 
> > About that...Did I mention I'm not in a great place emotionally or mentally right now? And did I mention that part (but not a good portion) of the reason for that is because I became a part of the kink community a few years ago? One of THE biggest mistakes I have ever made, IN MY ENTIRE LIFE.
> ...


Well I wasn't assaulted or raped, but emotionally abused by my ex, and stalked by another man I met on a kinky dating site who I actually contacted the local police department over. Yes and yes. But I know of several women who were both assaulted and raped, both in private and in public events as well..Not to mention the fact that a fair portion of the kink community enables predators because they are charismatic, and throw great "parties". By the way, I'm a Domme, fat lot of good that did me because it didn't stop me from getting stalked or abused..In fact I know several Dominant women who have attracted not one, but multiple stalkers over the years. Safe? This community is far from safe. More like a blind alley in a bad neighborhood. (And I'm not even into pain, but pleasure based Dominance. So why stay in a community where on the off chance I could wind up getting murdered over sex?)


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ecchi said:


> Why do people keep claiming I'm an alt? This is the sex board, and it lacked discussions about the most basic pleasures.


Come to mama h:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sybow said:


> Fuck yeah I'd like to. I like anal stimulation.


Well hello there :wink:


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Well hello there :wink:


Hello there :blushed: :tongue:


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Come to mama h:




Im out of this place and i will never come back


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> Im out of this place and i will never come back


lol Sissy


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

ENIGMA15 said:


> lol Sissy


He can't handle dicks that are bigger than his :tongue:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sybow said:


> He can't handle dicks that are bigger than his :tongue:


Honestly, I would run too, if that was in front of me lololol I should not get so much enjoyment out of making @SirCanSir all uncomfortable h:


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Honestly, I would run too, if that was in front of me lololol I should not get so much enjoyment out of making SirCanSir all uncomfortable h:


It is a bit too big but its fun to shock people from time to time :tongue:


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Sybow said:


> It is a bit too big but its fun to shock people from time to time :tongue:


Thanks but no thanks lol


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

SirCanSir said:


> Thanks but no thanks lol


 @ENIGMA15 will start small, so you can get used to it :tongue:


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Sybow said:


> @ENIGMA15 will start small, so you can get used to it :tongue:


hmmmm


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sybow said:


> @ENIGMA15 will start small, so you can get used to it :tongue:


*grins* If you say so h:


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

A guy was once tried to convince me that anal sex would do no harm to a girl. I said I would do it if the guy accepts that I fuck him with a strapon. He was offended


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Out of curiosity why are the men so resistant to the idea? I could guess but[t] maybe the answers wil surprise me.


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

Fredward said:


> Out of curiosity why are the men so resistant to the idea? I could guess but[t] maybe the answers wil surprise me.


As being "fucked" is a curse to them. Feeling emasculated.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

Ecchi said:


> Guys and girls: Have you been/do you want to be fucked by a girl with a strapon?
> 
> Or as a girl, are you interested in fucking someone this way?



I’ve always wanted to peg a guy. xD


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Nabbit said:


> I’ve always wanted to peg a guy. xD


Peg me.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ecchi said:


> Peg me.


You are a little young but, what are you not allowed to be pegged with? h:


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> You are a little young but, what are you not allowed to be pegged with? h:


I just want a normal strapon dildo to enter my ass! :heart:

Also, if I've been legal for 5 years, how's that too young??? Maybe young for YOU, but Nabbit and I are only 1 year apart. :wink:


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> You are a little young but, what are you not allowed to be pegged with? h:


Surprise me.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

BigApplePi said:


> Surprise me.


Really? Be careful, what you say h:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ecchi said:


> I just want a normal strapon dildo to enter my ass! :heart:
> 
> Also, if I've been legal for 5 years, how's that too young??? Maybe young for YOU, but Nabbit and I are only 1 year apart. :wink:


Go straight to a strapon....*grins* That is like going straight to a cock. Not suggested. Yes, you are young.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> Go straight to a strapon....*grins* That is like going straight to a cock. Not suggested. Yes, you are young.


"straight to a strapon"

I stick my fingers inside me every time I wipe myself.

And I still protest that last statement bc people do porn right when they turn 18 and I'm 23.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Given the sexual arena don't you think this issue is all about active and passive, dominance and submission? Having a girl active with a guy keeps it heterosexual.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

Ecchi said:


> "straight to a strapon"
> 
> I stick my fingers inside me every time I wipe myself.
> 
> And I still protest that last statement bc people do porn right when they turn 18 and I'm 23.


Every time you wipe yourself, huh?

You’re a good horny boy. I’m glad you’ve been adequately preparing yourself for my cock.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Never knew this thread would get this interesting.. :smug:h:


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Nabbit said:


> I’ve always wanted to peg a guy. xD


Well, it says you are in a relationship, why not try it? :tongue:


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

Sybow said:


> Well, it says you are in a relationship, why not try it? :tongue:


He doesn’t want to, sadly. Already asked.

And my boyfriend’s stubborn just like me.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Nabbit said:


> He doesn’t want to, sadly. Already asked.
> 
> And my boyfriend’s stubborn just like me.


Ah.. thats unfortunate.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ecchi said:


> I stick my fingers inside me every time I wipe myself.


:shocked: That is TMI even for me...and that is saying something. : )


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> :shocked: That is TMI even for me...and that is saying something. : )


Lol, yeah it is.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

If I had a vagina I'd happily let a girl stick it in there. 
For whatever reason I just don't like the idea of taking anal. :\


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Hexigoon said:


> If I had a vagina I'd happily let a girl stick it in there.
> For whatever reason I just don't like the idea of taking anal. :\


Offered solution:

A strap on vagina. Then entry by a girl with a strap-on and both are happy.








Yes!


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried to strap another strap on a strap on which is on another strap on and try anal?

Strapception.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

BigApplePi said:


> Offered solution:
> 
> A strap on vagina. Then entry by a girl with a strap-on and both are happy.
> 
> ...


Lmao! A strap on vagina? Wow I like that idea, that should be a thing if it isn't already a thing. h:


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

VirtualInsanity said:


> Has anyone ever tried to strap another strap on a strap on which is on another strap on and try anal?
> 
> Strapception.


Might aswell just put 3 dildos in then.


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

A guy I dated previously told me that he wanted to be pegged and it was a major fantasy of his. He had thought about it for a while I guess and even had one encounter with a guy because he wondered if he was thinking about it so much if he might be attracted to guys, but after the hook up with the guy he realized he wasn't attracted to guys or bi. He just wanted to have a woman peg him. 

Personally, it wasn't for me just because he really wanted to be dominated as part of his fantasy, and that was I guess the pinnacle of it (being tied up and pegged by me wearing a strap-on). I prefer to be dominated during sex so the idea of me dominating him was a real turn-off. I have no qualms about it conceptually, just isn't my thing so I passed on it.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Vaka said:


> Very yes and yes, but then* I'm a lesbian*
> *
> I'd love to fuck a man* with a strapon despite being a lesbian
> 
> ...


um.... :distant:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Sarcoptic Mange said:


> um.... :distant:


People can have sex with anyone without it actually meaning anything about their sexuality or who they fall in love with? Sexuality is a complex subject. Romance is too. Case in point...women who have sex with women just for fun who aren't lesbians


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

:laughing:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Sarcoptic Mange said:


> :laughing:


I'm a lesbian. If it bothers you, go punch a wall or something but it doesn't change my sexuality


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

That sounded so assholeish. I'm actually a teddy bear, I'm just pmsing


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

A thought.

*Being dominated* (like with a strap-on) presents presents a situation where one feels desired. This give the fantasy of feeling loved ... which is the important thing. *Dominating* is a little different. Here one controls the situation (as when wearing a strap-on), so one controls love. They work together.

So why doesn't everyone partake? Answer: because receiving love takes into account the situation and not everyone sees love in that. Same with giving love. It helps when both parties agree this is what they want to do.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Hexigoon said:


> Lmao! A strap on vagina? Wow I like that idea, that should be a thing if it isn't already a thing. h:


How would that work?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> How would that work?


Maybe have a fleshlight attached around the pelvic region :laughing: 
I don't know, someone will figure it out eventually.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

VirtualInsanity said:


> Has anyone ever tried to strap another strap on a strap on which is on another strap on and try anal?
> 
> Strapception.


Ask Josh, im sure he had a similar experience.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Guy, nope.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Ecchi said:


> How would that work?


A little practice should get it to work nicely.








* *




My only concern is for those who like anal, how would one distinguish a strap-on vagina from a strap-on anus?


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

I have always wanted to peg a guy and use a double ended strap on some lucky person. I find it kinda sad how many "men" don't want to explore sexuality and sexual acts because of fear or being "gay" ugh. Eventually I am hoping times change and there is no such thing as specifically fucking 1 gender. Why limit yourself when there is so much out there to experience!!!!h:


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

SirCanSir said:


> Ask Josh, I think that he had a similar experience with me one night when we were both drunk and stoned.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

VirtualInsanity said:


>


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

This has never really appealed to me..Yes I maybe a Domme, but this didn't do anything for me...
La La La La La....How much space can I take up before getting into the meat (ha!) Of what I wanted to say, and if you're already reading a thread about strap-on fucking , well it's on you if you get offended...

Personally I like it when a man is on his hands and knees, naked, with his legs spread apart, then you can reach down and cup his balls, and then turn around and slide your finger in his ass...

Yes, and if the man is tall , like 6'3" or more and husky and/or muscular, that much better.. It is so empowering and erotic to see such a physically imposing man in such a vulnerable position, begging for release...

The predator is back apparently..Though I did warn you...


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> This has never really appealed to me..Yes I maybe a Domme, but this didn't do anything for me...
> La La La La La....How much space can I take up before getting into the meat (ha!) Of what I wanted to say, and if you're already reading a thread about strap-on fucking , well it's on you if you get offended...
> 
> Personally I like it when a man is on his hands and knees, naked, with his legs spread apart, then you can reach down and cup his balls, and then turn around and slide your finger in his ass...
> ...


Wow my masculinity ran to hide after reading that.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes to both. If my clitoris was "large enough", I would fuck with it.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Catwalk said:


> Yes to both. If my clitoris was "large enough", I would fuck with it.


I'd want you to fuck me with it.


----------



## Schlinky (Nov 4, 2018)

I've pegged a guy with a strapon. Would gladly do it again.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Ecchi said:


> Guys and girls: Have you been/do you want to be fucked by a girl with a strapon?
> 
> Or as a girl, are you interested in fucking someone this way?


No.

And also no. The thought repulses me actually.


----------



## Wulver (Sep 4, 2016)

I'd give it a shot only if I thought the relationship was the real thing and had already lasted for like a year. No way in hell would I let just any girl do it and even then I'm not super into the idea, it would be more for them.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

I find the idea very intriguing. I'd like to try it.


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

Dude males need to stop thinking anal is gay. Male g-spot is in there people.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Fischer said:


> Dude males need to stop thinking anal is gay.


Why should they? That's their preference, they can think that if they want.


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

Candy said:


> Why should they? That's their preference, they can think that if they want.


Ugh I just dont like people judging others on their sexual desires. That's rude.

Liking anal does not make anyone gay or less of a man. I hate that stigma.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Ecchi said:


> I'd want you to fuck me with it.


Are you a sporty Alpha Male™ specimen that wants to be taken over by a small hyperfeminine woman (???)


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Candy said:


> No.
> 
> And also no. The thought repulses me actually.


I'm with you there, one dick is enough in any relationship I'm part of :tongue:

I did watch a strap-on porn video the other day though, just because it looked weird, and I was wondering if the strap-on had an "insert" at the opposite end so the lady who wore it got some action out of it as well, I know there are "double-edged" dildos like that. Weird shit :tongue:


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

This is yet in my todo list. I have opportunity for that and my GF is definitely interested in this but just we haven't yet done that. I really can't see any relation to that it makes man a less man nor any relationship to being a gay  It's just about being open about sexuality. And yep, the male G-spot. I believe that exists as I felt "strange" vibes when she touched it with dildo but we need to yet find it. Multiple orgasms which can't be easily reached by a man is definitely worth the try - I've heard this from one guy I know and he said it's possible to get 10 of them in a row without an effort.


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

Daaamn. I want to fuck my bf with strap on so hard, it' sa big turn on for me. Actually, I am getting us one for his birthday, he wishes that, too. ;-) He likes butt plays in general.


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

Mone said:


> Daaamn. I want to fuck my bf with strap on so hard, it' sa big turn on for me. Actually, I am getting us one for his birthday, he wishes that, too. ;-) He likes butt plays in general.


Feeldoe or realdoe. They have an orginal or a slim. Comes in different colors. Don't need a harness if you don't want to.

My partner is FTM and that's what we use. Of course, we'll get more but that one is solid to start with if you have the money.

Have fun!


----------

